# KA24DE VS KA24E



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

ADoe these two have the same crankshaft? I need a new crankshaft to rebuild my KA24DE turbo worthy. I found a guy who is swapping out his KA24E and said I can have the crankshaft. Will this work for me?


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

well call this fate.....cus i have just done that EXACT thing...im in the middle of doing right now. I'll have it running by Saturday....and the answer is yes! They are identical...exact fit...same length. Identical. I spun a bearing...and i salvaged a perfect crank from a buddies Ka24E....and if you look at the blocks...they are identical except for the setup on them....the head's line up perfect too...so you could use a KA24E block and a DE head...its pretty cool. I order all new bearings...and seals..and ive only had it out since monday...so a week for a rebuild...thats pretty good. Oh yeah the rods are identical too..so you can switch them out..Hope this helps....any other questions...ive probably done it...so just ask me....Good Luck man!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the guy above me said exactly the truth, the engines are completely interchangable. minus wiring and misc. lines.


----------

